# vorzeichen wechsel bei int



## Taramsis (18. Sep 2009)

Hi Leute,

mal ne dumme Frage:
Wie macht man ein Vorzeichenwechsel bei einem integer?
Bsp.:
Ich mache eine Berchnung und wenn diese Zahl kleiner als 0 sein sollte will ich es immer auf z.B. den Wert 5 bringen.
D.h. wenn -6, dann +6+5..  

Kann man einfach sagen:


```
if(wert<0){
  neuWert=-wert+5;
}
```

????


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2009)

kann man einfach testen? 

ja, geht


----------



## ice-breaker (18. Sep 2009)

wirklich den Vorzeichenwert immer tauschen(mal -1) oder es nur immer positiv machen (Math.abs) ?


----------



## thE_29 (18. Sep 2009)

Du beantwortest es dir ja selbst..

Wenn sie negativ ist soll sie 5 sein! If zahl < 0 then zahl = 5 vielleicht?!

Setzt das logische denken am Freitag schon aus oder warst schon vortrinken fürs WE


----------



## ARadauer (18. Sep 2009)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> If zahl < 0 then




du machst es dir ja einfach ;-)


```
public static boolean isNegativ(int zahl){
      String zahlString = Integer.toString(zahl);
      return zahlString.charAt(0) == '-';
   }
```


----------



## thE_29 (18. Sep 2009)

Nene!
Lies dir durch was er will! Er will die zahl nicht positiv machen, sondern auf 5 bringen 

Außerdem positiv machen ist * -1!
If zahl < 0 then zahl = zahl  * -1; und schon ist die positiv ^^


----------



## faetzminator (18. Sep 2009)

Aber schrieb er nicht, dass er folgendes will?

```
if (value < 0) {
    value = 5;
}
```


----------



## Ark (18. Sep 2009)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem positiv machen ist * -1!
> If zahl < 0 then zahl = zahl  * -1; und schon ist die positiv ^^



Wie vollführst du denn Vorzeichenwechsel? oO Es gibt da einen Operator, der genau das ausdrückt. 

```
zahl = -zahl;
```

Ark


----------



## thE_29 (21. Sep 2009)

Oho!
Naja, ich komme ja aus dem C/C++ Eck und dort gibts das IMHO ja nicht


----------



## faetzminator (21. Sep 2009)

@Ark, ich lernte ehrlich gesagt auch, dass es [c]zahl *= (-1)[/c] ist, ich wär gar nicht auf [c]zahl = -zahl[/c] gekommen .


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Sep 2009)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Oho!
> Naja, ich komme ja aus dem C/C++ Eck und dort gibts das IMHO ja nicht



Da gibts kein Negativ-Operator? ???:L


----------

